# Z-force 44



## LARRY ROBINSON (Jan 12, 2005)

JUST BOUGHT A Z-FORCE 44 SATURDAY. SO FAR I REALLY LIKE IT. I'VE NEVER HAD A ZTR MOWER BEFORE SO I REALLY HAVE NOTHING TO COMPARE IT TO. I KNOW IT'S A CHEAPIE COMPARED TO THE EXPENSIVE COMMERCIAL MOWERS LIKE HUSTLER, GRASSHOPPER, SKAG, ETC. BUT FOR THE MONEY SAVED, I THINK FOR MY 2 ACRES IT WILL BE FINE. ANYONE KNOW MUCH , GOOD OR BAD ABOUT THE Z-FORCE AND MAYBE ANY WEAK POINTS TO WATCH FOR. THANKS


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome back to Tractor Forum Larry. The Z-FORCE 44 is a fairly new model and not a lot of feedback is out there on them yet. I totally agree with you reasons for your purchase. For your own personal use, it is really tough to justify spending so much money on a commercial machine. I like the Smartjet deck wash feature. Makes keeping the mower deck clean easy. I think the most important thing is to keep all of the fittings greased and oil changed regularly. I do this and have 800 hours on my Deere F525. Congratulations on your new purchase! Be sure and post your feedback on this machine as you put more time on it.


----------

